# Doe with Dry cough after running/playing



## jill.costello (Aug 18, 2004)

My sassy 6 yr old Alpine Doe, Cayenne, has a dry hacking cough about 1-2 times per day (that I hear, and I am always "around").

She was just wormed with Ivomec Plus on October 13th (4.5cc orally). She is fat, shiny, not in milk, not pregnant.

She eats 1 cup of hay stretcher pellets and 1/2 cup BOSS twice a day and has free-choice browse on 2 acres as well as a grass hay round bale (shared with the horses)

None of her feed is dusty, and she only coughs after she and her wether-son have been playing chase/rear/head butt games for a minute or two.

But it's really consistant: she _always_ coughs after playing, and it takes a good 1 -2 minutes of hard, hacking cough until she's "done".

Any ideas? It's dry, not phlegmy, so I wasn't sure if I should be thinking sub-clinical upper respiratory infection or?????


----------



## CaliannG (Apr 29, 2005)

Does she cough to bring up cud?

One of my does seems to have to cough to bring up cud, while another doe kinda "urps", and my third doe doesn't make any noise at all.

Also, does she smoke? If so, you might tell her to cut back to a pack a day.


----------



## jill.costello (Aug 18, 2004)

Lol, she's an "urp-er"; and she lays down to chew cud and is quite methodical & serious about it. 

She is extremely efficient, in excellent condition [read: fat].

Her son teases her into playing in the am, while I'm fixing up the feed buckets. He'll chase her and she'll spin on him and rear and head butt and wag her tail and have a good ol' time for a minute or two; but then she calls "time out" and starts coughing.

I've only caught her smoking behind the barn once, and haven't smelled it since I posted the "No Smoking" signs in the doorways...:nono:


----------



## petaddict (Apr 10, 2009)

I'm treating 3 of my does for lungworm right now. Of course I've self diagnosed this so I'm not positive. We had very little to browse on in our pasture so they're eating short grass from the ground that has lots of donkey poop around. Their cough sounds just like you describe your goat having. Besides the cough they're fat happy and seemingly healthy. It seems to be getting better now that I've given them Ivomec but it's taken some time. I hate hearing that dry cough. It makes me feel so bad. 

Gosh, it never even crossed my mind that they were sneaking cigarettes behind the barn, but then I was a bit naive with my teenager too.


----------



## jill.costello (Aug 18, 2004)

Nobody else with any ideas? :-(


----------



## Cannon_Farms (Aug 28, 2008)

Id say lungworms as well, it isnt taken care of with a normal dose levels of ivomect products, normally you have to "power" pack them to get rid of the lung worms since they are not in the intestine, kinda like treating thread worms in horses


----------



## jill.costello (Aug 18, 2004)

So, something like double-dose ivomec every week for 3 weeks?? Totally guessing, lol.....someone have a lungworm regimine? I have Ivermectin, moxidectin, and Ivomec Plus on-hand....


----------



## wintrrwolf (Sep 29, 2009)

Interested in this answer...
had to wait until I stopped laughing to reply "smoking goats" LOL


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

Read here for lung worm treatment:

http://dairygoatinfo.com/index.php/topic,8934.0.html


----------



## Cannon_Farms (Aug 28, 2008)

I try to catch them every three days and do it for a total of 9 days seems to be working here, I use horse wormer just keep in mind its allot stronger than the injectable so adjust dose.


----------



## Goat Servant (Oct 26, 2007)

I dont think it's the smokes she has been puffing on behind the barn. 
If my girls are real active they will cough, they aint dainty lil thangs & I havent caught them smoking yet.


----------



## The Tin Mom (Dec 30, 2008)

Alice In TX/MO said:


> Read here for lung worm treatment:
> 
> http://dairygoatinfo.com/index.php/topic,8934.0.html


Great link! Thanks Alice!


----------

